# DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Januar 2007)

@ All

Für diejenigen welche sich in die Zukunft des Angelns
begeben möchten,hier der Link

Alle Kataloge sind einzeln anwählbar.
Viel Spaß beim durchstöbern.

P.S.: Alle gezeigten Gerätschaften sind nur über Japan 
erhältlich,weil nur für den dortigen Markt produziert.

Der   STF  :g


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

wow!!
das macht ja lust auf die zukunft...:k


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Boah, sowas sollte es auch bei uns geben.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Boah, sowas sollte es auch bei uns geben.



Gibts,aber leider gut 1-2 Jahre später,somit nicht mehr aktuell.
Also wenn man was sehr gutes haben will,sollte man direkt in Japan einkaufen,Online-Shops gibt´s ja genug.



Der  STF  :g


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Was kostet denn das Porto so?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Was kostet denn das Porto so?



Rollen so 8-15 Euro,Ruten 15-20 Euro,je nach Versandart
und Standpunkt des Händlers ( Nähe zu einem Internationalen Flughafen).
Vorab:Bei Garantie Ansprüchen muß das Gerät zu eigenen
Kosten dort hingesandt werden,Dauer 2-6Wochen,bis es wieder bei Dir ist.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Kay (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Moin zusammen
@Seeteufelfreund: Super Link, danke! :m 

@All: Um mal ein bischen provokativ zu werden: So langsam fühl ich mich hier in Deutschland wie ein Angler zweiter Klasse, um nicht zu schreiben: Etwas verarscht. Wieso eigentlich muss ich Kontakt mit Japan aufnehmen, wenn ich Bock auf dieses extrem geile Tackle habe? :k |kopfkrat 

Irgendwo hab ich kürzlich gelesen, das deutsche Angler, was den Jahresumsatz angeht, eine richtige Wirtschaftsmacht sind. Die Händler wollen mein Geld?....Bitteschön...gern...schafft mir mal z.B. ein paar Leichtgewicht-Multis und Bassruten hierher nach Deutschland. Und zwar zu vernünftigen Preisen wie in Japan und nicht so utopische Abzockerpreise wie ab und dann zu lesen. 

Das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Japanisches Highend-Tackle ist nicht gerade billig. Ich kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen das ein Handel hier in Deutschland damit unmöglich ist und frage mich, warum bis jetzt kein Händler diese Marktlücke erschliessen will. 

Dies ist mein Wunsch für 2007: Händler aufgepasst!!
|director: Es gibt in der deutschen Anglerwelt mehr als nur Stationärrollen, Grundruten und Karpfenkescher. Japan und USA machen es vor. Und auch hier in Deutschland gibt es bestimmt genug Kunden, die für Ausnahmetackle auch gutes Geld hinlegen würden. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> @Seeteufelfreund: Super Link, danke! :m
> 
> @All: Um mal ein bischen provokativ zu werden: So langsam fühl ich mich hier in Deutschland wie ein Angler zweiter Klasse, um nicht zu schreiben: Etwas verarscht. Wieso eigentlich muss ich Kontakt mit Japan aufnehmen, wenn ich Bock auf dieses extrem geile Tackle habe? :k |kopfkrat
> ...




Ich weiß aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen das es einen Shop
gibt der dies für 2007 in Angriff nimmt.....:vik:


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier ist der 2006er Shimano Katalog aus Japan zum Durchblättern#6
> 
> @Martin
> 
> ...




Hallo Du Halb-Japaner |supergri|supergri|supergri

Schätze mal das er nach der Messe im Februar Online gestellt wird,werde es aber für Dich/Euch in Erfahrung bringen.


Der  STF   :g


----------



## Kay (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



> Ich weiß aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen das es einen Shop
> gibt der dies für 2007 in Angriff nimmt.....:vik:


 
Na da bin ich ja mal mächtig gespannt!
Schöne Info...danke #6 ...das bringt hoffnungsvolle Spannung ins Jahr 2007.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Zanderstefan (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hallo Du Halb-Japaner |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Schätze mal das er nach der Messe im Februar Online gestellt wird,werde es aber für Dich/Euch in Erfahrung bringen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja das wäre echt super.

War schon mehrfach beruflich in Japan (2003/04/05) und habe bisher zwei Rollen von Shimano mitgebracht( Biomaster 4000 mit Aluspule90€ und Ultegra 1000 60€).|supergri 
Ich bin da aus dem Staunen und dem Laden kaum rausgekommen. :k Vor Ort in den Läden sind die Preise teilweise jenseits von Gut und Böse, da die Japaner meist nach dem Motto verfahren: Wat nix kostet is nix.Oder... nur das beste ist grade gut genug.#d 
Hatte meinem Tackledealer mal nen`Katalog mitgebracht. Der hatte auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, sagte mir nach dem er recherchiert hatte, das der Import für einen kleinen Händler viel zu teuer, weil zu exclusiv, wäre.
Dazu ein kleines Beispiel: Matchrute 5,2m 137gr. knapp 1000€. Geniales Teil, aber der Preis...........

Nichts desto trotz warte ich fieberhaft auf den!! onlineshop.

Gruß


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Ja das wäre echt super.
> 
> War schon mehrfach beruflich in Japan (2003/04/05) und habe bisher zwei Rollen von Shimano mitgebracht( Biomaster 4000 mit Aluspule90€ und Ultegra 1000 60€).|supergri
> Ich bin da aus dem Staunen und dem Laden kaum rausgekommen. :k Vor Ort in den Läden sind die Preise teilweise jenseits von Gut und Böse, da die Japaner meist nach dem Motto verfahren: Wat nix kostet is nix.Oder... nur das beste ist grade gut genug.#d
> ...




Hallo Zanderstefan,

was ist aber bei einer Rute deren Qualität zu 1000 Euro zu teuer,hier überzeugt allein die Qualität und Verarbeitung.
Man muß sich schon ausgiebiger mit der Materie Japan beschäftigen und auch einen Blick hinter die Kulissen machen,damit man verstehen kann wie deren Preise dort drüben entstehen.
Wir reden hier aber einzig und allein über in Japan 
produziertes Angelgerät.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hi Du fast "Vollblut Japaner":q :q #h
> 
> das wäre wirklich ne klasse Sache.
> 
> ...




Konichiwa Martin San,nein wegen den Futteralen war ich noch nicht aktiv.
Kann Dir aber sagen,daß der SHIMANO Online Katalog wohl erst ab der Frühjahrsmesse in Tokio eingestellt wird.
Andersrum werde ich ihn wohl danach in Papierform in Händen halten.


Der STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@ All

Habe gerade die Nachricht aus Japan erhalten,daß nach der
Frühjahrsmesse auf Okinawa und in Tokio,die Preise der
größten Hersteller (SHIMANO;DAIWA;GAMMAKATSU) purzeln
werden.

Wer also kaufen will,sollte noch etwas warten,oder gar bis
Herbst warten,denn dann liegen die Preisrabatte bei
40-50% zum Katalogpreis.


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hallo Seeteufelfreund,
vielen Dank für die umfassenden Infos.#6 

Japan-Direkt wird meiner Meinung nach, für uns deutsche Angler immer bedeutsamer. 
Kay hat es ja schon ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



schroe schrieb:


> Hallo Seeteufelfreund,
> vielen Dank für die umfassenden Infos.#6
> 
> Japan-Direkt wird meiner Meinung nach, für uns deutsche Angler immer bedeutsamer.
> Kay hat es ja schon ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht.



@ schroe

Stimmt,warum soll ich mich mit billigen Nachbauten zufrieden geben,wenn ich dort die Originale haben kann.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom,nur einer nach Japan.....|supergri|supergri


Der   STF  :g


----------



## Locke (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

ei ei ei

der Steez -  Katalog  :k 

Jetzt nur noch die Schrift verstehen, dann ist alles geritzt |supergri 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Locke schrieb:


> ei ei ei
> 
> der Steez -  Katalog  :k
> 
> ...




Was ist denn dein Problem,vielleicht kann ich helfen....|rolleyes

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Novice (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund;1410985
Wer also kaufen will schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> als Anfänger eine bescheidene Frage: Mit Katalogpreise sind die jap. Preise gemeint, oder? Und wann sind die genannten Frühjahrsmessen? Ich wette im Frühjahr... #h
> 
> Gruss, der Neue, der die Informationen aus diesem Forum nur in sich aufsaugt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Novice schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> als Anfänger eine bescheidene Frage: Mit Katalogpreise sind die jap. Preise gemeint, oder? Und wann sind die genannten Frühjahrsmessen? Ich wette im Frühjahr... #h
> 
> Gruss, der Neue, der die Informationen aus diesem Forum nur in sich aufsaugt.




@ Novice

Manche nicht alle japanische Firmen statten Ihre Kataloge mit Preisen aus,genauso wie hier bei uns.
Genauso wie bei uns,bekommt man auch in Japan meist die Ware unter Katalogpreis.
Ein großer Unterschied zu Deutschland:
Du bekommst in Japan schon am Anfang des Jahres bis zu 25% Rabatt auf die Neu-Saison Artikel.
Dann ab August / September,manchmal schon früher,bekommst Du schon Rabatte bis 50%.
Nur um es richtig zu verstehen,wir reden hier von Angelgerät mit teilweise 50% Rabatt,welches entweder garnicht in Deutschland zu Kaufen ist,oder stark verteuert hier angeboten wird,weil man die 50% Rabatt aus Japan gleich mitnimmt und die Ware hier als " Neu" einführt,aber bereits in Japan ausverkauft wird.

Frühjahrsmesse,wie der Name schon sagt,die erste ist ende Januar danach kommt mit die wichtigste im Februar in Tokio.
Dort treffen sich die großen der Szene.
Hier der Link wegen der Messe.

Natürlich gibt es noch weitere Messen,aber selten welche mit großer ausländischer Beteiligung.

Sollten noch Fragen sein,ich helfe gern.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Zanderstefan (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hallo Zanderstefan,
> 
> was ist aber bei einer Rute deren Qualität zu 1000 Euro zu teuer,hier überzeugt allein die Qualität und Verarbeitung.
> Man muß sich schon ausgiebiger mit der Materie Japan beschäftigen und auch einen Blick hinter die Kulissen machen,damit man verstehen kann wie deren Preise dort drüben entstehen.
> ...


 
Kann ja sein, aber diese Rute war ne`Standardrute in dem Laden. Da war bis auf Sonderposten nur so teurer Tackle zu kaufen.
Wie die Preise dort sich machen ist offensichtlich. 
Beispiel: (gesehen im Shimano-Katalog) Wenn ich mir vom gleichen Modell Gummistiefel in der gleichen Größe ca. 10Farbvarianten bevorraten muß kann das nur teuer sein.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, aber diese Rute war ne`Standardrute in dem Laden. Da war bis auf Sonderposten nur so teurer Tackle zu kaufen.
> Wie die Preise dort sich machen ist offensichtlich.
> Beispiel: (gesehen im Shimano-Katalog) Wenn ich mir vom gleichen Modell Gummistiefel in der gleichen Größe ca. 10Farbvarianten bevorraten muß kann das nur teuer sein.



@ Zanderstefan


Bitte etwas genauer,was Du meinst....#h

Der  STF


----------



## Zanderstefan (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ Zanderstefan
> 
> 
> Bitte etwas genauer,was Du meinst....#h
> ...


 
Bei einer so großen Prouktpalette (z.b. im jap. Shimano-Katalog ) im Vergleich zum "Deutschen", brauche ich auch Lagerkapazitäten. Die kosten halt Geld. 
Produktionskosten in Japan sind ja sehr hoch. Hier kommt noch marge und das Markenimage hinzu.

Stefan


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Bei einer so großen Prouktpalette (z.b. im jap. Shimano-Katalog ) im Vergleich zum "Deutschen", brauche ich auch Lagerkapazitäten. Die kosten halt Geld.
> Produktionskosten in Japan sind ja sehr hoch. Hier kommt noch marge und das Markenimage hinzu.
> 
> Stefan




@ Zanderstefan

Eine Reihe von Produkten namhafter japanischer Angelfirmen,wird erst bei Bestellung
produziert.

Du wirst in Japan selten einen Angelladen finden,der große Lagerräume gefüllt mit Ware hat.
Wenn Du etwas kaufen willst,was sie nicht vorrätig haben,wird es für Dich bestellt und direkt an Dich nach Hause gesandt,oder Du kannst es Dir Tage später im Laden abholen.

Die Kosten eines Artikels aus japanischer Produktion haben viele Faktoren,der wichtigste aber ist der Faktor Qualität.
Und Qualität hat bekanntlich seinen Preis,wie überall auf der Welt.

Das Markenimage bei Angelgeräten spielt in Japan eine
untergeordnete Rolle,man schaut nicht darauf wie es heißt
sondern man achtet darauf daß es qualitativ hochwertig ist.

Gerade im Sektor Angeln von dem Wir hier reden,muß das
Gerät " den Test " bestehen.

Ich sags mal so,während wir hierzulande mit B-Ware fischen,so fischen sie dort mit A-Ware,in jeglicher Hinsicht.

Weil Sie dort in Japan nicht nur einfach drauflos produzieren,sondern sich Gedanken darüber machen,wenn Sie 
etwas produzieren ( diese meine Aussage beziehe ich nur auf den Angel-Sektor).


Der  STF  #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Moin Moin!!
Soooo, hab meine Tastatur jetzt wieder von meinen Sabberattacken gesäubert|supergri ...
Holymoly STF!!! Endgeiler Link!!!!#6 #6 
Du sagst das man mit dem Kauf noch ein wenig warten sollte, meinst Du das da auch noch was an den Certatepreisen gedreht wird??? Hab nämlich vor mir so 1-2 Rollen schicken zu lassen (kost ja nix da drüben:q )
Hast Du denn auch konkret nen Händler an der Hand wo man so´n Deal abwickeln könnte??
Macht auch ne Sammelbestellung Sinn?? (Versandkosten)
Das waren dann für den Anfang erstmal alle fragen...
Kommen aber bestimmt noch mehr:q ...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> Soooo, hab meine Tastatur jetzt wieder von meinen Sabberattacken gesäubert|supergri ...
> Holymoly STF!!! Endgeiler Link!!!!#6 #6
> Du sagst das man mit dem Kauf noch ein wenig warten sollte, meinst Du das da auch noch was an den Certatepreisen gedreht wird??? Hab nämlich vor mir so 1-2 Rollen schicken zu lassen (kost ja nix da drüben:q )
> ...





Hallo,

Certatepreise gedreht wird   =  bestimmt
Händler an der Hand  =  reichlich
Sammelbestellung Sinn ???  =  mit Sicherheit


Hast ja meine Nummer,wenn Fragen sind !!


Der  STF  :g


----------



## maesox (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hey seeteufelfreund,

Vielen Dank für die Info !!! Echt der Hammer!!!!#6 #6 #6 

Das wird mein finanzieller Ruin!!!!!!

TL Matze


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



maesox schrieb:


> Hey seeteufelfreund,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Info !!! Echt der Hammer!!!!#6 #6 #6
> 
> ...




Wieso ????:m


Der  STF  |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderstefan (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ Zanderstefan
> 
> Eine Reihe von Produkten namhafter japanischer Angelfirmen,wird erst bei Bestellung
> produziert.
> ...


 
Das ist absolut beine Erklärung die ich nachvollziehen kann.#6#6 


Mensch, wenn Du da im Laden stehtst, bist du erstmal, wenn du deutsche Läden kennst, überwältigt. Habe ein paar Läden, und nur Top-qualität gesehen.
Aber mal ernsthaftie würden eine Serie (ein Paar Stiefel) für nur einen Kunden auflegen?? Das kann nur teuer sein!!!
Habe meinem Tackledealer auch zwei Rollen mitgebracht. Der war auch begeistert.
Meinst du wirklich,das auch z.B. shimanoprodukte made in Japan, für den europäischen markt zweitbeste Qualität sein können? Würde mich entäuschen.
Zum Thema "drauflosproduzieren": Ich kenne das auch aus meinem Bereich. Höchst motiviert beste Leistung zu erbringen, jedoch zweifete ich ab und zu am Verständnis.
Kann im Angelbereich natürlich anders sein.

Gruß


----------



## LordHelmchen (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Certatepreise gedreht wird   =  bestimmt
> Händler an der Hand  =  reichlich
> ...




Dabei  #h


----------



## meckpomm (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Moin

Wann wird es denn diesen Shop in Dtl. geben? Ich hätte wohl auch interesse an einer bestimmten Daiwa Rollen.

Mfg Rene


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Das ist absolut beine Erklärung die ich nachvollziehen kann.#6#6
> 
> 
> Mensch, wenn Du da im Laden stehtst, bist du erstmal, wenn du deutsche Läden kennst, überwältigt. Habe ein paar Läden, und nur Top-qualität gesehen.
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

Nun nicht gerade für ein paar Gummistiefel,aber bei Ruten und Rollen kenne ich sowas.
Auch Bekleidung wird teilweise auf Maß angefertigt und das ohne Aufpreis.
Made in Japan ist Made in Japan,das meiste was hier außerhalb Japans angeboten wird,kommt nicht aus japanischer Produktion,deswegen die Unterschiede.
Z.B. bei einigen Rollen von SHIMANO und DAIWA bekommst
Du auf dem Weltmarkt die Rolle XY  mit 10 Kugellagern,das
selbe  Modell in Japan produziert mit 14 oder mehr Kugellagern,um nur einen Unterschied zu zeigen.
Ich könnte noch viele Unterschiede aufzeigen,da öffnen sich
Abgründe für einen auf.


Der   STF   |rolleyes


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wann wird es denn diesen Shop in Dtl. geben? Ich hätte wohl auch interesse an einer bestimmten Daiwa Rollen.
> 
> Mfg Rene



Hallo Rene,dann laß einfach mal hören was Du suchst und ich werde mich schonmal umschauen....


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## meckpomm (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Moin

Die Rolle heißt Tournament Surf Z45II, die gibt es auch als Competition -Version in Feuerrot. Mein Problem ist momentan die Schnurfassung, da Japan mit anderen Schnurangaben misst. (PE-2, PE-3). Für diese Rolle gibt z.B. ginrinpeche 200m20Lbs an, das ist deutlich mehr als 200m0,285mm die plat angibt. Ich hatte ginrinpeche diesbezüglich auch schon ne mail geschrieben aber da kam nix zurück. Kannst du mit den Schnurangaben was anfangen?

Mfg Rene


----------



## jd. (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hallo,

wer kennt Links (z.B. Ebay) bei denen man Japan-Tackle kaufen kann *das dann auch ankommt* .
Die soll´s geben, aber da soll noch Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll dazu kommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kennt Links (z.B. Ebay) bei denen man Japan-Tackle kaufen kann *das dann auch ankommt* .
> Die soll´s geben, aber da soll noch Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll dazu kommen.
> ...



Hallo Jörg,wieso E-Bay,wenn ich wie andere auch in Japan bestelle,kommt die Ware hier auch an.
Vielleicht kann ich Dir weiterhelfen,wenn Du mir sagst was
Du genau suchst.
Will mich aber nicht aufdrängen.

Der  STF


----------



## jd. (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hey STF,

ich bin Harrison-Fan (VT bzw. VHF) und steh´ total auf Daiwarollen (certate...)

Was in Japan angeboten wird finde ich preislich und besonders 
technisch Top...

Wenn Du einen Händler weist bzw. kennst oder sonst was müssen wir uns mal unterhalten...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die Rolle heißt Tournament Surf Z45II, die gibt es auch als Competition -Version in Feuerrot. Mein Problem ist momentan die Schnurfassung, da Japan mit anderen Schnurangaben misst. (PE-2, PE-3). Für diese Rolle gibt z.B. ginrinpeche 200m20Lbs an, das ist deutlich mehr als 200m0,285mm die plat angibt. Ich hatte ginrinpeche diesbezüglich auch schon ne mail geschrieben aber da kam nix zurück. Kannst du mit den Schnurangaben was anfangen?
> 
> Mfg Rene




Hallo Rene,ich hoffe was jetzt folgt hilft Dir weiter :


Hier also erstmal die 3 Modelle von denen wir reden :







Preis ab 346 Euro laut dieser Liste.Um dies noch interessanter zu machen für Dich,hier mal einen Auszug aus dem aktuellen DAIWA katalog,für die möglichen Spulen :







Wie Du siehst gibt es 12 verschiedene VArianten zum zusammenbauen deiner Rolle.
Nun aber weiter wegen der Schnurfassung.
Die angegebenen lb=yd,beziehen sich auf monofile Schnur.
Dazu hier ein Beispiel:






Diese Monofile gibt es auch etwas weicher,siehe hier:







Jetzt kommen wir zum Thema PE.
Beim Brandungs-sowie teilweise beim Rockfischen in Japan
verwendet man eine Braided Line,d.h.eine ummantelte 
geflochtene Schnur,für ein besseres Gleiten durch die Ringe.

Dazu hier ein Beispiel:






Es gibt Sie einfarbig,mehrfarbig unterteilt(alle 25m),oder sogar
mehrfarbig unterteilt mit angepaßter Keulenschnur.
Soll es nur Keulenschnur sein,dann z.B. diese:







So ich hoffe Dir damit und anderen geholfen zu haben.
Zu beachten wäre noch,das dort meist ohne Unterwicklung gefischt wird. 
Sollten noch Fragen sein,einfach melden.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@ meckpomm

Hallo Rene,

hier noch die beschriebene Kombi :









Der  STF  :g


----------



## meckpomm (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Moin Martin

Wenn ich das also jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann bekomm ich auf die Competetion 180m mit 0,37er schnur. Oder?
Das würde mir ja reichen. Will die Rolle zum Surfcasting einsetzen und da braucht man das auch.
Weißt du wann der Laden hier in Deutschland aufmacht?

schonmal vielen Danke Rene


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin Martin
> 
> Wenn ich das also jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann bekomm ich auf die Competetion 180m mit 0,37er schnur. Oder?
> Das würde mir ja reichen. Will die Rolle zum Surfcasting einsetzen und da braucht man das auch.
> ...



Hallo Rene,

die Competition fast 8 - 180 Mono,d.h. 0,47 - 180m,
Du kannst natürlich nach untenhin variiren mit der Schnur
oder Du wechselst die Spule sowie den Schnurtyp,hier
also von Mono zu PE.


Der STF :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@ All

Mit dem Laden oder Online-Shop warten wir nur noch auf einige
wichtige Infos zum Handeln,danach dürfte es dann losgehen.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@STF
Hallo Japaner! #h Muß da doch mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und den Gerätefeti mit Japan-Knowledge auf diese Seite hetzen (wo ich nicht weiter komme, irre viele Links):
http://www.johshuya.co.jp/

Laut einer alten Pressemitteilung hatte Ryobi die Tackleabteilung Ende 2000 verkauft. (s.u.)

Jetzt meine Frage: 
Auf der Website tauchen Shimano, Daiwa und Ryobi einträchtig nebeneinander auf. 
Ist das jetzt nur ein weiterer Dealer (Markenholding) oder stellt der jetzt alle guten Rollen her? |kopfkrat    

Ich suche den Hersteller der Ryobi Applause+Zauber sowie der Spro Arcs, der bestimmt nicht Ryobi ist, sondern jemand anders, der seine Erzeugnisse OEM anbietet. 
Die besseren Daiwa Rollen sollen ja nach einem mehr-als-nur-Gerücht mindestens eine längere Zeit (genau bevor Ryobi wieder selber auftrat) mit denen von Ryobi aus der gleichen Quelle gekommen sein, die Ähnlichkeiten sind auch heute noch unverkennbar, Aufbau, Hardgehäuse, Stilrichtung usw. sind wie aus einer Familie, gerade die neueren wieder (Excia, Zexter) sehen wieder sowas wie aus der Daiwa-Designerhand aus ...

--- --- ---

http://www.ryobi-group.co.jp/en/topics/fishing_tackle.html

Inquiry concerning "RYOBI" brand fishing tackle products and after maintenance
    Please note that Ryobi Limited sold its fishing tackle business to another Japanese Company,
Johshuya Co.,Ltd. on September 30, 2000. Therefore, we are no longer engaged in the fishing tackle business.

   Johshuya Co., Ltd. has taken over the production, sales and after maintenance of "RYOBI" brand fishing tackle.

If you have any inquiries concerning "RYOBI" brand fishing tackle products and after maintenance, please contact Johshuya Co., Ltd. directly at the following address:
Johshuya Co., Ltd.
ADDRESS: 1-5-6 Sakae-cho Soka-shi Saitama-ken 340-0011Japan
TEL : 81-48-935-1581
FAX : 81-48-935-2136
E-mail : boekika@johshuya.co.jp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Also gehe ich jetzt nach einem sehr interessanten Gespräch #h davon aus, daß zwischen Ryobi Worldwide Tackle und dem was man unter dem Namen in Japan kennt, schon mal ein fundamentaler großer Unterschied herrscht. 

Schon etwas seltsam, wenn man sich mal (wieder) genau vergegenwärtigt, daß wir hier eigentlich nur mehr oder weniger die Abfallprodukte und Ausschuß aus Japan bekommen ... #d


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also gehe ich jetzt nach einem sehr interessanten Gespräch #h davon aus, daß zwischen Ryobi Worldwide Tackle und dem was man unter dem Namen in Japan kennt, schon mal ein fundamentaler großer Unterschied herrscht.
> 
> Schon etwas seltsam, wenn man sich mal (wieder) genau vergegenwärtigt, daß wir hier eigentlich nur mehr oder weniger die Abfallprodukte und Ausschuß aus Japan bekommen ... #d




So krass würde ich es nicht sagen,aber es stimmt...#6


Der  STF  :g


----------



## meckpomm (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hallo Martin 

Sag schreib mir mal bitte umgehend eine Email oder PN sobald es losgeht, dann kommen wir bestimmt ins geschäft, hab nämlich nicht die Zeit und Lust mich mit dem Import und den japanischen AGBs zu beschäftigen.

MfG Rene


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Hallo Martin
> 
> Sag schreib mir mal bitte umgehend eine Email oder PN sobald es losgeht, dann kommen wir bestimmt ins geschäft, hab nämlich nicht die Zeit und Lust mich mit dem Import und den japanischen AGBs zu beschäftigen.
> 
> MfG Rene



Hallo Rene,

wovon redest Du jetzt,von den Rollen oder auch Schnüre ???

Der   STF :g


----------



## meckpomm (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Moin

Ich rede hauptsächlich von der Rolle, die Schnüre sind geregelt und die sind eigentlich nicht das problem, nur die Rolle ist wegen ihrem Gewicht schon hochinteressant.

MfG Rene


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich rede hauptsächlich von der Rolle, die Schnüre sind geregelt und die sind eigentlich nicht das problem, nur die Rolle ist wegen ihrem Gewicht schon hochinteressant.
> 
> MfG Rene




Ich will Dir ja nichts aufschwatzen,aber " die Schnüre sind geregelt ",willst Du dich nicht besser auch dort umsehen wegen der Schnüre ????

Der  STF  :g


----------



## meckpomm (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Moin Martin. mit sicherheit werde ich mich bei gelegenheit, also wenn ich einen vernünftigen Händler hab auch nach schnüren umsehen, besonders braided sind für mich von interesse. Aber priorität hat erstmal die Rolle, weil es in Dtl. nix vergleichbares gibt. Deutsche Stationärrollen wiegen mindestens 50% mehr, also 600gr aufwärts.

MfG rene


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin Martin. mit sicherheit werde ich mich bei gelegenheit, also wenn ich einen vernünftigen Händler hab auch nach schnüren umsehen, besonders braided sind für mich von interesse. Aber priorität hat erstmal die Rolle, weil es in Dtl. nix vergleichbares gibt. Deutsche Stationärrollen wiegen mindestens 50% mehr, also 600gr aufwärts.
> 
> MfG rene



Hallo Rene,heut kam schon eine erfreuliche Nachricht aus Japan.
Jetzt werden die ersten verhandlungen geführt und dann 
sollte es losgehen.

Schnüre :

Will Dir wirklich keinen vom Bären erzählen,aber vielleicht
solltest Du dich mal hier umsehen.

Die Angelschnüre dieser  Firma werden von vielen japanischen Meisterfischern gefischt.


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Laky (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hallo#h 
Ich bin interessiert an einer der folgenden Rollen aber irgendwie habe ich keinen Plan was die Schnurstärke betrifft. |uhoh:  Gibt es irgendwo eine Umrechnungstabelle? ;+ 
In diesen Tread habe ich zumindest schon mal die Schnurstärken 3-12 gefunden. 


Daiwa Reel SEALINE TOURNAMENT SLT20 
Line capacity : 
Braided Line #12-300m/#15-240m
Mono Line #8-630m/#12-430m

Daiwa Reel SEALINE TOURNAMENT SLT30
Line capacity :
Braided Line #12-440m/#15-350m
Mono Line #12-630m/#16-470m

Daiwa Reel SEALINE TOURNAMENT SLT50
Line capacity :
Braided Line #15-500m/#30-300m
Mono Line #20-560m/# 40-280m


Ich würde mich über Links, betr. der Umrechnung freuen.
MFG
Laky


----------



## Tooommy (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hallo Seeteufelfreund,

Lese Deine Info hier mit Begeisterung!!!

Wenn Ihr einen Shop oder Ähnliches wie Sammelbestellungen plant.

Ich hätte noch Interesse an einer *Shimano Dendou Maru 4000 HP A*  wenn der Preis stimmt!

PN dann an mich: dann bekommst Du meine Mail-Adresse

Kann mir vorstellen das die Bordies Dir jetzt die Tür einrennen! Ich bin dann wohleiner davon.

Beste Grüße

PS.  fahre im März nach Hitra   (Eine 4000 HP A,wäre dann schon super genial!!!)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> Ich bin interessiert an einer der folgenden Rollen aber irgendwie habe ich keinen Plan was die Schnurstärke betrifft. |uhoh:  Gibt es irgendwo eine Umrechnungstabelle? ;+
> In diesen Tread habe ich zumindest schon mal die Schnurstärken 3-12 gefunden.
> 
> ...



Hei Laky,

Dann will ich mal ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen.
Auf der beiliegenden Tabelle findest Du die obersten
3 Tabellen für PE Schnüre ( Braided Line ) =versiegelte geflochtene Schnur.

Die untersten 3 Tabellen sind für monofile Schnüre.

Bitte nicht vergessen das von Hersteller zu Hersteller teilweise
sehr große Unterschiede bezüglich Schnurstärke und Tragkraft bestehen,diese Tabelle soll nur eine ungefähre Umrechnung ermöglichen.

Auch sind die Angaben unterschiedlich,bezogen auf das
Produktionsland der Rolle bzw. Spule.

Sollten noch Fragen sein bitte melden.


Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Tooommy schrieb:


> Hallo Seeteufelfreund,
> 
> Lese Deine Info hier mit Begeisterung!!!
> 
> ...






Wir werden,wenn alles klappt,das anbieten können,was uns
die Japaner derzeit anbieten können.

In deinem Fall,schaue ich mich gerne mal dort drüben um wegen deiner Rolle und gebe Dir bescheid.


Der   STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@ Laky


Habe hier mal ´nen Link für Dich wegen deiner Rollen.
Den Rot angegebenen Preis einfach durch 150 Teilen und Du hast in etwa den Euro Preis.

Nun kommt es noch darauf an,wo Du die Rollen kaufst,ob in
Japan  oder  außerhalb  Japans.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@ Tooommy


Habe deine Rolle mal in mein japanisches Suchsystem
eingegeben,Resultate die Woche mit sicherheit,werde
sie dann hier einstellen.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Laky (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hallo
Danke für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast #6 #6 #6 . Ich werde mal versuchen die Tabellen auseinander zu pfriemeln und zu speichern. Eine Übersetzung der Jap. Schriftzeichen wäre nicht schlecht :q .
Zu den Link auch danke  , aber die Rollen habe ich noch deutlich günstiger gesehen... :k daher ja auch mein Interesse  .
Achja, an eine  Shimano Dendou Maru 4000 HP A bin ich auch interessiert|wavey: 

MFG
Laky


----------



## carp82 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit eine Biomaster 3000s zulegen, nur komm ich mit der angabe der schnurfüllung im shimano katalog überhaupt nicht klar:

5-100 (lb-m)
08.150 , 1.0-110, 1.2-80

nehme mal an das obere bezieht sich auf monofile schnur, dass untere auf geflochtene.
Würde die Rolle mit 0,12er oder0,14er geflochtener fischen, reicht da die kapazität aus, oder sollte es doch lieber die normale 3000er sein ?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast #6 #6 #6 . Ich werde mal versuchen die Tabellen auseinander zu pfriemeln und zu speichern. Eine Übersetzung der Jap. Schriftzeichen wäre nicht schlecht :q .
> Zu den Link auch danke  , aber die Rollen habe ich noch deutlich günstiger gesehen... :k daher ja auch mein Interesse  .
> Achja, an eine  Shimano Dendou Maru 4000 HP A bin ich auch interessiert|wavey:
> ...





Hallo Laky,

klar findest Du die Rolle in Japan noch billiger,aber ich wollte
auch den anderen mal zeigen wovon wir hier reden.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Laky (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hallo
Im Endeffekt ist es schon erschreckend was ich in Deutschland für gutes Angelgerät (sofern ich es denn überhaupt bekomme |kopfkrat ) bezahlen muss :r . Mittlerweile gehe ich davon aus, das ich meistens die hochwertigen Angelgeräte in Asien, zur hälfte des Preises bekomme, und das trotz Zoll und Steuern  . In Deutschland besser gesagt in Europa fühle ich mich als Angler zweiter Klasse.
Wenn ich sehe das Angelgeräte die bei uns als Neuheiten verkauft werden in Asien schon Auslaufmodelle sind, und die Großhändler/Importeure daran nichts ändern können oder wollen, kaufe ich „hochwertiges“ Gerät einfach in Asien .:q Ich bin dafür auch gerne bereit evtl. die etwas langwierige Garantieabwicklung in Kauf zunehmen. Wobei ich fairer Weise aber sagen muss das es in Norwegen noch schlimmer aussieht was Angelgeräte betrifft|uhoh: .

MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



carp82 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit eine Biomaster 3000s zulegen, nur komm ich mit der angabe der schnurfüllung im shimano katalog überhaupt nicht klar:
> 
> 5-100 (lb-m)
> 08.150 , 1.0-110, 1.2-80
> ...




@ carp82

5-100 lb-m heißt 0,37 -100m ( Monofile je nach Hersteller )
08 -150 heißt 0,148mm-150m (versiegelte Geflochtene je nach Hersteller-Braided Line)


Nun sind die Angaben im japanischen Shimano Katalog auf die Rollen festgeschrieben,welchen in Japan herstellt werden.
In wieweit es abweichungen zu den,für den Weltmarkt produzierten Rollen gibt,will ich mich nicht festlegen.
Weil man dort teilweise auch andere Spulen bekommt als
in Japan,der Unterschied hierbei dürfte aber gering ausfallen.
Obwohl ich schon anderes gehört und gesehen habe.

Also in deinem Fall denke ich mal,mit hier gekaufter geflochtener Schnur sollten so ( Fireline 0,12 -6,8kg )
180-200 m raufgehen.


Ich hoffe Dir etwas geholfen zu haben.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hi!
Mal eine Frage an die Japan Tackle Freaks!
Bin auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Mefo Rute in den Japan Shops auf Seabass Ruten für die Angelei vom Ufer aufmerksam geworden. Scheinen richtig gut zu sein. Längen und WG perfekt.
Hat solche Ruten schon mal einer an der Küste oder als Rapfenweitwurfmaschine ausprobiert?
Wäre dankbar für Tips!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mal eine Frage an die Japan Tackle Freaks!
> Bin auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Mefo Rute in den Japan Shops auf Seabass Ruten für die Angelei vom Ufer aufmerksam geworden. Scheinen richtig gut zu sein. Längen und WG perfekt.
> Hat solche Ruten schon mal einer an der Küste oder als Rapfenweitwurfmaschine ausprobiert?
> ...



@ Pikepauly

Ich glaube,da es schwer ist hier solche Ruten zu bekommen,werden es wenige sein die sich dazu äußern werden.
Aber in der Kampfkraft ist der SeaBass einer Mefo weit überlegen,drum sollten die Ruten hier ganz ihren Zweck erfüllen.
Auch für Rapfen sind sie ausreichend.

Bei weiteren Fragen,einfach hier melden.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@ All

Bezüglich Shimano Dendou-Marou 4000 HP-A,muß ich Euch noch ein wenig vertrösten,weil ich noch auf eine Antwort von SHIMANO -Japan warte.
Aber ich kann schon mal soviel sagen,es ist erstaulich welche Unterschiede weltweit gemacht werden.


Der  STF #6


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Nun in der tat ist es so, dass wir die "billigen" Geräte zu überteuerten preise bekommen.
ich selbst importiere sehr viel aus Japan 
Was die Garantie betrifft:
sendet doch mal ne Stella, ne Ashura oder auch nur ne "poblige" Balzer ein, ich verwette meinen A.... dass man die in Deutschland auch nicht schneller wiederbekommt, als der Weg über Japan.
Was unsere Händler betrifft.
ich glaube es ist einfach ein verhandlungproblem (Prozente), denn es gibt genügend die JDM Tackle importieren möchten, aber etwas verdienen müssen die ja auch.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hat jemand schon mal die Major Craft Ruten von Grininpeche gefischt oder befummelt?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## herrm (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@rainer1962
muss dir recht geben,
meine ashura gelb ist jetzt schon seit 8 monaten unterwegs bei
sensas und keiner weiss wie lange es noch dauert#q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal die Major Craft Ruten von Grininpeche gefischt oder befummelt?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pikepauly



@ Pikepauly

Wenn Du dich noch ein wenig gedulden kannst,kannst Du bald
shr schöne Sachen dein Eigen nennen,glaubs mir.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ Pikepauly
> 
> Wenn Du dich noch ein wenig gedulden kannst,kannst Du bald
> shr schöne Sachen dein Eigen nennen,glaubs mir.
> ...


 
vorausgesetzt er kauft auch das ein oder andere:q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt er kauft auch das ein oder andere:q





Hallo Rainer,wenn er ´nen Lamborghini zum Preis von ´nem
Golf bekommen kann,glaube nicht das er da wiederstehen kann.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,wenn er ´nen Lamborghini zum Preis von ´nem
> Golf bekommen kann,glaube nicht das er da wiederstehen kann.
> 
> 
> Der STF #6


 

#6 deswegen ist das ganze von einem gewissen Händler mit seinen "Unterstützungsoffizieren"  ja in der Mache, aufdass hier bald alle die Möglichkeit haben einen lambourghini zu fahren


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Mefo Rute in


Das Problem lösen wir doch neuerdings anders, wart erstmal deinen 1.5. ab   
oder geh auf Besichtigungstour! 
(vlt. bin ich ja der nördlichste Punkt? |kopfkrat, bei mir jedenfalls vorhanden)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Und ich werde mit bis dahin, wenn es hier dann mal preiswerte Lamborghinis, Ferraris und Maseratis gibt (sind die nicht alle schön rot oder gelb? 
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...orghini&start=1&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=1), auch nichts anderes z.B. an Spinnrollen und Minis kaufen als 'ne Arc+Ryobi, das Geld lieber sparen um dann mit den wirklich tollen Teilen richtig zuzuschlagen! #6 
Ganz klar, kann mir da so manches nettere vorstellen, aber gut muss es sein, auch beim reinschauen. 

Bei GDDM Rollen führen die Tuff'en nämlich sehr, vor allem nach nicht ausgegebenen Penunzen für nicht erbrachte Qualitätsleistungen. :g

(GDDM = Germany Disposed Downgraded Modells) :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und ich werde mit bis dahin, wenn es hier dann mal preiswerte Lamborghinis, Ferraris und Maseratis gibt (sind die nicht alle schön rot oder gelb?
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.autogaleria.pl/tapety/img/lamborghini/lamborghini_diablo_lota_1995_01_m.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.autogaleria.pl/tapety/lamborghini.php&h=768&w=1024&sz=127&tbnid=WaDlDsH9kKLu8M:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlamborghini&start=1&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=1), auch nichts anderes z.B. an Spinnrollen und Minis kaufen als 'ne Arc+Ryobi, das Geld lieber sparen um dann mit den wirklich tollen Teilen richtig zuzuschlagen! #6
> Ganz klar, kann mir da so manches nettere vorstellen, aber gut muss es sein, auch beim reinschauen.
> 
> ...





Wir wollen ja auch nicht nur ´ne Tür bieten,sondern das ganze Auto....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Soll und wird sich schon lohnen....#6


Der  STF  :g


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Det sorry...
 aber das sind WELTEN was Verarbeitung, Qualität und Leistung betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> aber das sind WELTEN was Verarbeitung, Qualität und Leistung betrifft.


Das meinte ich doch, ich fisch(t)e schon seit ein paar Jährchen auch JDM Statios


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das meinte ich doch, ich fisch(t)e schon seit ein paar Jährchen auch JDM Statios


 

dann sags doch auf deutsch#c


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das meinte ich doch, ich fisch(t)e schon seit ein paar Jährchen auch JDM Statios





Der Rainer wollt Dir  nur ´nen Lamborghini anbieten....


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Der Rainer wollt Dir  nur ´nen Lamborghini anbieten....


Echt, hat er schon einen (eine) über?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> dann sags doch auf deutsch#c



Ich dachte, Du könnstest genügend anglikanisch?

Also sicherheitshalber nochmal in lang bevor Verwirrung sich nebelhaft ausbreitet: 

JDM = Japanese Domestic Model 
= japanisches Inlandmodell, auch einheimisch oder für den Hausgebrauch, auch etwas sinngleich mit wirklich brauchbar.

GDDM = Germany Disposed Downgraded Model 
= Deutsches Entsorgtes Abgespecktes Modell, auch Null- oder Testserien, nach Deutschland "entsorgt", für teuer Geld wie das heute auf Deponien so üblich ist. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@Angeldet
Meinst Du jetzt die Kev 3 oder ne Tusk/Harrison von Mad?
Die Meforute soll nicht handgebaut sein, tut nicht nötig.
Obwohl Mads arbeit das sicherlich wert ist und auch die Harrison Blanks hab ich hier mehr so in Richtung 200 Euro gedacht. Und dafür gibts in Japan schon richtig geile Stöcke so zwischen 160 - 180 Gramm Gewicht bei 9,6 Länge. Ich will auch keine 3,00 oder 3,05 Meter und den Original Blank abschneiden?? Nee.!
Ausserdem gibts da Schaumstoffgriffe und die ganze Rute in Schwarz. Sieht einfach gut aus! Der erste Mefo Trip ist ausserdem für Anfang März vorgesehen. Und der Mad baut mir für diese Saison bestimmt nix mehr zusammen. Das schafft er nicht mehr.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt die Kev 3 oder ne Tusk/Harrison von Mad?
> Die Meforute soll nicht handgebaut sein, tut nicht nötig.


Ich meine die leichte VHF -30g, in 3,20m oder 3,10m. Mag gar nicht mehr sagen, wie begeistert ich von dem Teil bin.
Gehört auch nicht hier so her. Aber das ist ein Teilchen :k , daran muß sich der gesamte Rest der Rutenwelt neu messen lassen, und das wird schwer, schwer für den Rest. :g 
Handgebaut ist schon wichtig, hängt aber davon ab wie oft Du sie nutzt. Wobei: Die geht immer! 

Mein Angebot: Schipper runter zum Harz, sag bescheid -> ausprobieren -> verlieben -> andere Weltsicht 

Da genau diese Kohlefaser von Toray/Japan kommt, die so richtig die optigeile C-Ware herstellen, paßt es ja auch son büschen wieder hierher :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Immer diese Japaner.....tze,tze,tze.....|supergri|supergri|supergri

Liefern die doch Weltweit Ihr Tackle...|rolleyes


Der  STF :g


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@Seeteufelfreund
Nun erzähl doch mal was.
Wann geht das bei Dir los?

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Das mir der Rute muss nämlich bald losgehen, wg. MEFO Saison ist jetzt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@Angeldet 
sehr nettes Angebot aber das ist denn doch nen bischen weit.
War Sylvester in Harlingerode, da wär Chanche gewesen.
Hab ich Pech gehabt. Vieleicht läuft mir ja mal eine auf den Mefo Treffen anner Ostsee übern weg. 
Jetzt kommt aber erst mal sone Seabass Rute her. 
Noch ne Harrison kann dann ja immer noch kommen wenn Mad mal wieder Zeit hat.

Hat ja auch was gutes: Ich weiss dann zumindest ob die fürs Mefo/Rapfenfischen geeignet sind. Hat ja hier anscheinend noch keiner getestet.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Seeteufelfreund
> Nun erzähl doch mal was.
> Wann geht das bei Dir los?
> 
> ...




Wie Konfuzius sagt :" Willst gute Rute,mußt warten Du "..#6


Der STF  :g


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@Seeteufelfreund

Wie Konfuzius sagt: Musst Du Geduld haben mit Seeteufelfreund feines Tackle, und solange angeln auf Forelle mit alte Sportex.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Seeteufelfreund
> 
> Wie Konfuzius sagt: Musst Du Geduld haben mit Seeteufelfreund feines Tackle, und solange angeln auf Forelle mit alte Sportex.
> 
> ...




" Sportex " kennt der gute Mann dort drüben nicht,was ist das ?
Lege Dich da bitte nicht fest,wegen Februar/März.
Es laufen noch ´ne Menge Verhandlungen,aber dann sollte es losgehen.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Gut habe ich noch nen büschen Geduld.
Das die kein Sportex kennen ist mir klar!
Aber dachte der Konfuzius hätte sone weltumspannende Übersicht.

Viel Erfolg beim "Anleiern" der Geschäfte!

GRUSS

Pikepauly


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gut habe ich noch nen büschen Geduld.
> Das die kein Sportex kennen ist mir klar!
> Aber dachte der Konfuzius hätte sone weltumspannende Übersicht.
> 
> ...




@ Pikepauly

Mal ehrlich,würdest Du Dir ´nen Golf vor die Tür stellen,wenn
Du ´nen Lamborghini in der Garage hast......


Der  STF


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@Seeteufelfreund
Ich hab auch bisher schon oft den Lambo für den Golf Preis gekriegt aus USA zwar bis jetzt nur und nicht aus Japan. Aber da würde ich mich auch rantrauen. Nur eben bei Einzelteilen immer nen büschen aufwendig mit Versandkosten und Zoll.
Naja und der Online Shop muss natürlich auf Englisch sein, ist ja klar. Rollen hab ich einige von da, aber Ruten bis jetzt noch nicht. Soll sich aber ja jetzt ändern.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Seeteufelfreund
> Ich hab auch bisher schon oft den Lambo für den Golf Preis gekriegt aus USA zwar bis jetzt nur und nicht aus Japan. Aber da würde ich mich auch rantrauen. Nur eben bei Einzelteilen immer nen büschen aufwendig mit Versandkosten und Zoll.
> Naja und der Online Shop muss natürlich auf Englisch sein, ist ja klar. Rollen hab ich einige von da, aber Ruten bis jetzt noch nicht. Soll sich aber ja jetzt ändern.
> 
> ...




Hier schon einmal ein Anfang deiner Sehnsüchte,ist ein kleiner Online Shop auf Fukuoka/ Japan,Der Inhaber Nigel  (Canadier) ein Freund von mir,er hat aber noch nicht so viele Angebote,er macht es nur so nebenbei.



Der  STF


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Oh man, kaum auf die Seite ^ geschaut, schon nahe dem Nervenzusammenbruch. |uhoh: 
Die haben ja sogar Kurbeln :k,einzelne Kurbeln. richtig viele Varianten, wirklich Bewußtsein für Ergonomie!
Heftiger kann man den Unterschied DE <-> JP kaum zum Ausdruck bringen, anscheinend interessiert sowas hier keine S..

Und sowas:
"This spare spool is for ... series reels. They offer better performance than the standard spool with upgrades on the washers." #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Oh man, kaum auf die Seite ^ geschaut, schon nahe dem Nervenzusammenbruch. |uhoh:
> Die haben ja sogar Kurbeln :k,einzelne Kurbeln. richtig viele Varianten, wirklich Bewußtsein für Ergonomie!
> Heftiger kann man den Unterschied DE <-> JP kaum zum Ausdruck bringen, anscheinend interessiert sowas hier keine S..




Oh Mann,bist Du mit kleinigkeiten zufrieden zustellen......


Der  STF


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Da siehste mal, wie ich bisher leide


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Bei Rollen ist er aber ja schon recht gut sortiert.
Kannte bisher nur die. die ich mal bei Rainer 1962 aufgeschnappt habe. Plat, Ichibantackle, Ginrinpeche.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@Angeldet
Deine Red Flotte hat aber doch auch ne gute Kurbel und nen Haufen Spulen?????


----------



## plattform7 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Oh man, kaum auf die Seite ^ geschaut, schon nahe dem Nervenzusammenbruch. |uhoh:
> Die haben ja sogar Kurbeln :k,einzelne Kurbeln. richtig viele Varianten, wirklich Bewußtsein für Ergonomie!


 
Hehe, Det ist happy :q ... 

Aber rund 110 Euronen (ohne Versand und Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll) für so´ne Kurbel sind schon bissel happig oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Angeldet
> Deine Red Flotte hat aber doch auch ne gute Kurbel und nen Haufen Spulen?????


Ja schon, aber alles sozusagen "handgeschnitzt", von mir. Ich behaupte aber nun nicht, daß ich irgendsowas so gut hin-dengeln kann, wie das die Tackle-verrücktesten Japaner können.

Was ich meine ist, daß die das auch in den Vordergrund stellen, weil es eben wichtig ist. #6 Schon mal in DE eine Seite gesehen, wo E-Kurbeln an erster Stelle stehen? (Klar in dem Fall teuer)
Etwa so, wie für jemanden der handgebaute Ruten gewohnt  ist, auch kaum noch was anderes geht. 
Wer "seine" Kurbel gewohnt ist, der will auch genau immer wieder diese haben, auf jeder Rolle und jedem Modell. Das sich soviele Hersteller so schwer damit tun, das zu begreifen. #q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Hehe, Det ist happy :q ...
> 
> Aber rund 110 Euronen (ohne Versand und Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll) für so´ne Kurbel sind schon bissel happig oder?




Golf oder Ferrari,das ist hier die entscheidende Frage !!!!!


Der   STF


----------



## plattform7 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Golf oder Ferrari,das ist hier die entscheidende Frage !!!!!
> 
> 
> Der STF


 
Hehe, ich bestreite ja keineswegs die Daseinsberechtigung von solchen Artikeln zu solchen Preisen :q ... Es ist aber schlussfolgerend auch klar, warum soetwas in Deutschland nicht gibt und ich fürchte, auch nieee geben wird


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich bestreite ja keineswegs die Daseinsberechtigung von solchen Artikeln zu solchen Preisen :q ... Es ist aber schlussfolgerend auch klar, warum soetwas in Deutschland nicht gibt und ich fürchte, auch nieee geben wird




Falsch,das potenzial ist vorhanden nur nie nach gefragt worden.


Der   STF


----------



## Living Dead (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Oh man, kaum auf die Seite ^ geschaut, schon nahe dem Nervenzusammenbruch. |uhoh:
> Die haben ja sogar Kurbeln :k,einzelne Kurbeln. richtig viele Varianten, wirklich Bewußtsein für Ergonomie!
> Heftiger kann man den Unterschied DE <-> JP kaum zum Ausdruck bringen, anscheinend interessiert sowas hier keine S..
> 
> ...




oh man ne alukurbel für meine infinity:k


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt auch mal in den anfangs erwähnten Daiwa-Katalögen gestöbert und muss sagen sind schon schnieke Ruten drinn, allerdings kann ich keine Angaben zu WG,Länge und Rutengewicht finden bzw erkennen. das sind zwar manchmal so kleine Tabellen aber wenn ich die ranzoome sind die sowas von unscharf, dass absolut nix zu erkennen ist...kann das vieleicht daran liegen dass ich mit mozilla firefox im netz unterwegs bin?
> 
> Wenn das Gerät da nämlich wirlich so gut ist und günstig zu beschaffen sein sollte?! Dann könnte ich mir schon vorstellen meine Angeleqiupment um eine Spinnrute mit Rolle aufzustocken (oder 2 oder 3)




Normalerweise regelt sich die Schärfe wie von selbst.
Dauert manchmal etwas länger,je nach Verbindungsart.


Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@ All


So,ich schätze mal noch 14 Tage höchstens dann gibt es den neuen Shimano ( Japan) Katalog 2007 Online....:vik::vik:



Der  STF  :g


----------



## jd. (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

Hey,

wann geht es denn endlich los. Ich hätte da ein Paar geile Teile (Daiwa :k ) die ich gerne hätte.

Gruß

Jörg


Leute gebt Gas....


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



jd. schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wann geht es denn endlich los. Ich hätte da ein Paar geile Teile (Daiwa :k ) die ich gerne hätte.
> 
> ...




Hi Jörg,

tacker doch mal hier rein was Du suchst und ich werde
im Vorfeld schon mal suchen...


Der  STF


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

....Hochholposting.....
Gibbet denn schon neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. Shop???...
Oder verläuft sich dat Dingens hier grad im Sande???...


----------



## Big Fins (1. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> 
> So,ich schätze mal noch 14 Tage höchstens dann gibt es den neuen Shimano ( Japan) Katalog 2007 Online....:vik::vik:
> ...


Hmmpf...von der neuen Stella aber noch immer nix zu sehen #c


----------



## rainer1962 (2. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

guckst du für Stella 2007

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/shimano/New_STELLA/Stella.htm


----------



## Big Fins (2. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> guckst du für Stella 2007
> 
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/shimano/New_STELLA/Stella.htm




Die kenn ich schon für Friedfischangeln. :q
Ich meine eigentlich Modelle ab 8000er Größe. |rolleyes


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. März 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Die kenn ich schon für Friedfischangeln. :q
> Ich meine eigentlich Modelle ab 8000er Größe. |rolleyes



Hi,@ plaa Sawai,vielleicht hilft das hier.......



Der  STF  :g


----------



## hechtangler_tom (7. April 2007)

*AW: DAIWA  Japan Online-Kataloge,wer mal Super-Angelgerät sehen will !!!!!*

@STF

Gibts neue Infos?


----------

